# Associate Degree in Accounting = PR ?



## zain2011 (Jun 30, 2010)

Dear all,

i need to know if a student completes his study at NMIT (North Melbourne Institute of TAFE) through this pathway Advance diploma of Accounting (full time, 2 years) ---> Associate Degree in Accounting (Full time, 1 Year) = at the end after 3 years of studies he receives an Associate Degree in Accounting. can he apply for a PR on this qualification? 


Please reply


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

zain2011 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> i need to know if a student completes his study at NMIT (North Melbourne Institute of TAFE) through this pathway Advance diploma of Accounting (full time, 2 years) ---> Associate Degree in Accounting (Full time, 1 Year) = at the end after 3 years of studies he receives an Associate Degree in Accounting. can he apply for a PR on this qualification?
> 
> Please reply


You also need to get your qualifications assessed by one of the relevant organisations you'll find listed on SOL.
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/visa-options-inside.htm

But one thing all students need to realise is that applying for PR is an entirely separate visa and the regulations are subject to change.
Student visas are for people to study and are not there as a pathway to PR.


----------



## zain2011 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks wanderer : )

but i wanted to know, does this type of study makes me eligible to apply for the PR.?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

zain2011 said:


> Thanks wanderer : )
> 
> but i wanted to know, does this type of study makes me eligible to apply for the PR.?


There are a number of eligibility criteria, having an occupational qualifications assessment being one of them.
Have a study of the relevant onshore visa information for others as they are at the moment.

If regulations are different in three or four years time, you could be ineligible.


----------



## zain2011 (Jun 30, 2010)

you are right, but i am confused, because australian immigration websites has it written on it that students completing 2(years) of australian education are eligible to apply for PR/TR isnt it?

According to website :*
in the last six (6) months has completed an eligible qualification(s) as a result of at least two (2) years study in Australia*

so an *Associate degree in Accounting (2 years)* makes me eligible to fulfill this requirement of Australia?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

zain2011 said:


> you are right, but i am confused, because australian immigration websites has it written on it that students completing 2(years) of australian education are eligible to apply for PR/TR isnt it?
> 
> According to website :*
> in the last six (6) months has completed an eligible qualification(s) as a result of at least two (2) years study in Australia*
> ...


*Yes that is what it says at the moment *and what I have said is that it may not necessarily say the same thing in two, three or five years time.

*What you see right now *is fine for someone who has just finished studying and they find that their qualifications assessment is such that their study will form part of whether they are going to meet the full eligibility requirements, sucess at independent skilled migration application being determined by attaining a required number of points as you will find in the eligibility section of a visa.

Putting the above into further perspective, you will find @ Students and General Skilled Migration


> Students and General Skilled Migration
> Australia has a well-deserved reputation for high-quality education and training. We continue to welcome overseas students, and appreciate the contribution they make to both academic life and the communities in which they live.
> 
> People who want to study in Australia may be granted a Student visa that entitles them to come to Australia on a temporary basis for a specified period to undertake study at an Australian educational institution. While many overseas students make a decision to apply for permanent residence upon completing their studies, this is an entirely separate process and there is no guarantee that, on the basis of having held a student visa, a person will meet the requirements to be granted permanent residence.
> ...


*Students should not make educational choices solely on the basis of hoping to achieve a particular migration outcome, as the GSM program will continue to change and adapt to Australia's economic needs.*

*It is a case of here and now and for the future what we have may not be so*

Your mindset would appear to be that of many students who have fallen foul of educational recruitment people abroad who have indicated to many students that studying in Australia will provide them PR.

Another way to look at it is:
. What career do I want to study
. Why will it be better to study in Australia.
"If your answer to that is Oh!, I may be able to stay in Australia" 
. that may be a possibility if immigration regulations do not change.

But if you plan on that and regulations do change, you may eventually find that you have spent a lot of money on studying something you could have studied in your home country far more cheaply.


----------



## zain2011 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Thanks for the detailed answer bro : ) and yes..! You are right, Their rules and regulation regarding GSM might change in future and that's not in our hands. but to choose the correct Path is in our hand. i mean, the only course i am interested in is the Accounting (adv, dip, bachelors).. on the other hand it would be like a cherry on cake if this course makes me eligible enough to drop an application for GSM... isnt it? *

i know i am not worried about the changes that may occur in SOL(list) and GSM assessment, *the only thing i want is to choose the most appropriate track*... PR is not guaranteed but its not impossible either !

i have these* Accounting pathway's* to choose from

According to the Visa consultants in Pakistan (i.e) Aeo, Auspak, Vision, Destination Europe, GWL Immigration, Swift Advisor etc, Pr can be applied through this pathway

a) Adv diploma (2 years) ----> Bachelors (1.5 years) ----> pr can be applied

b) Adv diploma(2 years) ----> Assosicate (1 year) ---> pr can be applied

c) Associate (2 years) ----> (according to the immigration website and your confirmation, pr can be applied

d) Associate (2 years) ----> Bachelor (1 year) ---> pr can be applied ( i am confused regarding this pathway, and not yet asked any agent)

e) Bachelor (3 years) ---> pr can be applied

Wanderer could you please let me know as per current rules and policies under the light of immigration website and other resources which one(s) of the above pathway's make the student visa holder eligible to complete the education requirements of Australia, if they wish to apply for PR ? i am not asking about the accepting or rejection possibilities after 2, 3 years. Plus, to become a member of Accounting bodies like NIA etc is a must ?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

zain2011 said:


> *Thanks for the detailed answer bro : ) and yes..! You are right, Their rules and regulation regarding GSM might change in future and that's not in our hands. but to choose the correct Path is in our hand. i mean, the only course i am interested in is the Accounting (adv, dip, bachelors).. on the other hand it would be like a cherry on cake if this course makes me eligible enough to drop an application for GSM... isnt it? *
> 
> i know i am not worried about the changes that may occur in SOL(list) and GSM assessment, *the only thing i want is to choose the most appropriate track*... PR is not guaranteed but its not impossible either !
> 
> ...


Becoming a member of an Accounting organisation may not be a must do but as part of being eligible to apply for a PR visa you do need to have your qualifications approved by an Accounting organisation.
For accountancy, the base qualification level for the full professional category _[ not an associate ]_ would I suspect be a degree course and most accountancy degrees being run over three years though there could be some compacted courses.
The best way of seeing what an organisation like NIA requires is to contact them, they and other organisations having from what I've seen some other posters post a requirement of somewhere around 11-13 units of study to be completed and I'd expect that between the accounting assessment organisations and colleges/universities there'll be some way of the latter complying with possibly AQF unit standards, the organisations perhaps even having a list of approved courses/units places of study.


----------



## Marcus Scott (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Zain2011,

I am from the NMIT international Office and have been reading this thread with interest.

While I can not offer specific advice relating to Permanent Residency (PR) options, as I am not a registered migration agent, I am happy to offer general advice from my basic understanding of how the system currently works. For specific advice relating to accounting course options and PR, you will need to contact a registered migration agent registered with the MARA (Migration Agents Registration Authority), as under Australian Law, it is only a registered migration agent that can legally provide such information, and are updated regularly with changes.

My general understanding is that you currently need the following at the completion of studies to successfully apply for PR with an accounting qualification:

a) Academic IELTS score of 7.0 in each of reading, writing, listening and speaking (new rule from 1st July 2010)

b) Be assessed by any one of the professional bodies CPA, NIA, ICAA (which doesn't necessarily require membership, but most students choose to join none the less because membership offer access to professional networks and receipt of information relevant to the industry. At NMIT, students are eligible for free "Student Membership" to NIA as soon as they commence the Associate Degree in Accounting, and can pay for full NIA membership upon successful completion of the Associate Degree in accounting, and upon successful completion of the Bachelor of Accounting, apply for a fee for membership of CPA).

c) *Bachelor* qualification with successful completion of the required amount of units as specified by the professional body.

Therefore, should PR be one of the motivations for you choosing to study accounting at NMIT, you would be best to look at the following pathways:

a) Advanced Diploma Accounting (2 years) ----> Bachelor of Accounting (2 years (16 subjects))

b) Advanced Diploma Accounting (2 years) ----> Associate Degree Accounting (1 year (8 subjects)) ---> Bachelor of Accounting (1 year (8 subjects))

c) Associate Degree in Accounting (2 years) ----> Bachelor of Accounting (1 year (8 subjects))

d) Bachelor of Accounting (3 years)

As mentioned in previous posts, the requirements for being granted PR are regularly changed, and the main motivation for study at NMIT and indeed Australia as an international students needs to be to further your skills and employability via quality education. If PR is a main motivator, make sure that you graduate with excellent results from a recognised reputable education provider such as NMIT, because if future changes to migration policy occur, it is likely the Australian Government and employers are going to be looking for graduates with the best skills and a high level of English language proficiency.


----------



## mil4n (Sep 10, 2010)

hi there,can we take a fast track degree(bachelor) for 2 year only and apply for PR?
do we need to have any working experience before we can apply for pr?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

As per earlier posts.


----------



## zain2011 (Jun 30, 2010)

@ Dear Marcus Scott.,

Thanks for the detailed reply, 

I have heard that Associate Degree in accounting from NMIT comes under visa 573 and it has (16 subjects) which makes a graduate eligible to apply T.R.


----------

